# Why do men prefer high maintenance and bitc**y women



## alice_alice (Jan 25, 2007)

i just dont get it. if you are nice to a guy he treats you like dirt but if you are a bitc** suddnely he is so interested. i know many men that have awful gfs or wifes that humiliate them publicly and all that but the guys put up with it or even worse they seem to LIKE IT? maybe after all men really are freaks? :laughing: its something i always wondered tho - why do men like to be treated badly? has anybody else noticed that?


----------



## rlise (Jan 25, 2007)

its just a game of keeping someone interested! my BF and i go through this every now and again... i get B*TCHY and he gets all concerened about me (WHICH I love) and sometimes he gets that way and i comfort him... like a said after being with someone for what seems like forever.. we use this just to get some extra or much needed attention HTH


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 25, 2007)

mhm. there is something fun about busting his balls a little bit. as far as i would go is, when we are watching tv and i see a couple, i just go "omg..baby! did you see that? wow. thats something i dont get to experience". then he shoves me off the couch or does something uber cute and shy. its rather sexy.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont get it either. And, vice versa! why do girls put up with these bastards who treat them really badly as well?

I keep to the statement I made after my last bf and I broke up: I'd prefer to be single than in a crap relationship. And for a year, I was, but now I'm with an awesome guy who I really love, and treats me great, but he knows that if he screws up or starts acting like a jerk I'll drop him like 3rd period french  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I don't get it either, but we girlies have to stick together and keep our standards up, kind of like a union! what do you reckon?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it goes hand-in-hand w/ the girls always wanting the "bad guys." IMHO, I'm a b****, but I'm not high maintenance. John and I tend to balance each other out though. He swears I'm not a b****, but I know I have tendancies!


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL i know what you mean. I'm not high maintenance either but i have my ways. Not the type to be easily walked over either....i refuse to play the passive role


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazon.com: Why Men Love witches: From Doormat to Dreamgirl-A Woman's Guide to Holding Her Own in a Relationship: Books: Sherry Argov

Ridiculous book. Why can't we all just be nice?


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 25, 2007)

lol I think all women have some tendencies, some more than others :laughing:


----------



## Sabrosa (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it jus all about the game!!!! girl wants the bad guys and guys want the bad girls


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 25, 2007)

Exactly!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah i agree.

Being *****y has never worked for me though, maybe i need to tone it down. lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 25, 2007)

I think we are drawn to what we have grown up with, sometimes in a sad way.

If a man has a very healthy loving relationship with his mom, I think he pursues women that are healthy and well balanced.

If a man has grown up with a dysfunctional, unhealthy relationship with his mom, his comfort zone will not be healthy, well-balance women.

That is why I always ask a potential suitor what his relationship with his mom is/was like. If he has anger or similar, I don't give him a second date.


----------



## alice_alice (Jan 25, 2007)

hmm. i agree that sometimes people(and men) are attracted to the dark side so to speak but i just cant see anything attractive about possesive, controlling, manipulative, clingy, etc. women. apparently most men do. go figure. im not saying all women are like that of course but i've seen guys get put down and get humiliated by thier wives so often that i cant help but wonder why do thay tolerate it. i wonder if the only way to get a guy is to treat him badly. :spank:


----------



## Saje (Jan 25, 2007)

Its just for the love of the chase really.

The relationship has to be dynamic. The BI*** attitude, the AS***** complex, its like saying... "hey just coz you have me doesnt mean Im going to make it easy. Now show me how much you care and make me melt"

Women like the idea of changing a man (ha!) and Men like the idea of being the provider/care taker/problem solver.

Also, when youre with someone already, you see sides of them that others dont. So the idea of being the one to bring that side out... well it feels good.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with you on this 100%!

My husband appreciates that i'm NOT a biotch like his ex was. We both came out of bad relationships where we were mistreated so we appreciate what we have now and show each other respect and love always. I think a b*tchy attitude is uncalled for and not all men (atleast not the nice ones) are attracted to that.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 25, 2007)

There was an article about this in Cosmo (July 2006) called "Why men can't resist a *****"... I wish I could post it, but I tried looking for it on the Cosmopolitan site and I couldn't find it.


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha I noticed this too- tho its taken me a long time to realise it. Then you hear them whine about how 'nice guys finish last' but don't even notice that its the exact same way with guys!

Sometimes we need to stop taking being strong and looking after yourself as being b*****y though- women should be able to stand up for themself (and sometimes we need to haha) without being put down for it.


----------



## fickledpink (Jan 25, 2007)

From my experiences, I agree with this.


----------



## alice_alice (Jan 25, 2007)

glad to know there actually are men like that. good for you. relationships should be about mutual respect and understanding.

it seems tho that, in many cases, if you dont give a man a hard time he loses interest. to me this is immature and very frustrating. and i cant do it.


----------



## Andi (Jan 25, 2007)

I always think of that theory when I think of my fiancÃ©. He has the best relationship with his mom and he grew up with 2 stepsisters, and he treats me like a goddess and shows me lots of respect. Plus, his mom taught him how to cook, dance, and made sure he always holds up doors for the ladies and treats them right.

I already know if I have a son one day I will raise him to be the perfect gentleman, there are far too many jerks out there...the world needs more good men!


----------



## Manda (Jan 25, 2007)

My bf likes me because I'm not a b**** (I do have my moments), and he doesn't know why guys put up with chicks like that as well.

I think it just depends on the guy, and maybe how much self-worth/esteem he has. Like maybe he doesn't think he could do any better. Or the guy could just be a jerk as well and I dont think jerks deserve nice girls, and I don't think bi***y women deserve nice guys, but hey you like what you like!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 27, 2007)

Most b*tchy high maintenance woman are hot. And they put up with the crap just so they can have the hot chick hangin off their arm. Or at least thats how it is here. Personally the guys I've dated that were assh*les learned very quickly that I can be a first class b*tch if they decided to go that route. Another reason could be that they're used to their mothers deciding everything and controlling them all their lives so they need a woman who will be 'Mommy'.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2007)

yep most b*tchy high maintenance woman are hot! they take care of there self and dont take shit off a guy, it keeps the guy on his toes edge of his seat and intrested ..

i was listening to lex and terry on the radio this morning and they were talking to this woman who called in and said being hot dont mean nothing if your personality suck, they laugh at her and said you must read too many self help books who cares how a hot chicks attitude is shes hot thats all that matters she can get away with it, thats comeing from dudes point of view..haha i laugh my butt off it was funny


----------



## alice_alice (Jan 27, 2007)

:iagree: i agree 100%.

dont get me wrong i like women who can stand up for themselves. this doesnt necessary mean being a b*tch tho.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 27, 2007)

hmm, I wish I could agree with the relationship with the mother idea, but my bf and his mother don't get along at all. He's a perfect gentleman - opens doors, gives me money for petrol if I've driven him somewhere, cooks, gets rid of spiders, knows how to fix things and build stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but his relationship with his mother is awful. She's really quite nasty, so I'm not sure where my bf's respectfulness comes from - it's certainly not from her.

I suppose I might be in denial and I'm really a ***** like her, but when I'm horrified by her behaviour towards him (stuff like telling him she never wanted kids, doesn't love him, wishes he would move out) then I don't really think I can be. The bf says he likes me because I'm NOT like her, but I suppose it's always possible though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aataszi (Jan 28, 2007)

Mainly because that sort of woman is still the "ideal" woman. Men think that these attributes shows that a woman is secure in herself and adept at getting her point across, when really b****y women portray the exact opposite


----------



## mintesa (Jan 28, 2007)

yes i agree to both of you too.

otherwise myself i havent really witnessed it with my friends. they are all pretty nice to each other. except this one friend i have, who finally ended up with a really good guy, and then replaced him with a wakoo just in a second.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 6, 2007)

This is from personal experience, but I've learned that people just don't like nice. The walk all over "nice" like a doormat, and just wipe their feet on it. Especially in the world that we live in nowadays, passive is one thing you shouldn't own up to being.

I agree that a person should be able to hold their own, but not to the point to where they have to tear the other person down - it's ridiculous.

What boggles my mind are the pretty girls who go out with fat, obnoxious slobs. That's one thing that truly mystifies me!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 7, 2007)

For the same reason that women love a bad boy.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, you hear these girls talk about what kind of guy they want, they always talk about how they want a looker with a great personality (blah, blah, blah), and the next time you see them they're with a guy who on a scale of 1-10 ends up being a -1.

:kopfkratz:


----------

